# how to dry your leaves



## emptypackofcigs

how is the best/fastest way to dry the leaves? just leave them outside in the sun?


----------



## LdyLunatic

you could also put them in a box lines with newspaper and have a fan blowing lightly over the box (not directly on the leaf) 

be sure to stir every few hours...should dry within 2 days...but be prepared for wherever the leaf is being dried to smell


----------



## Nelson Mutz

Put inside a brown paper bag, fold at the top, and place in a dark, cool place. Open the bag daily and shake. Depending on volume, should be dry in 2 or 3 days. I then throw in a glass container with a lid, until I'm ready to use. Sun and direct heat will dry them out too fast. Hope this helps.

Nelson


----------



## emptypackofcigs

thanks nelson... i'm gonna use my leaves to make some hash... so i'm gonna just put them in the bag and put them under my bed.... and it stays about 70 degrees in my room so that should be cool enough.. if its not i guess i can put it in the garage or something... but anyways thanks man


----------



## smokinsiggy

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> thanks nelson... i'm gonna use my leaves to make some hash... so i'm gonna just put them in the bag and put them under my bed.... and it stays about 70 degrees in my room so that should be cool enough.. if its not i guess i can put it in the garage or something... but anyways thanks man


 If you have access to Meat or produce boxes with lids and vent holes they work real sweet . Been using my same boxes for years . Gives you the oppurtunity to leave open , mix with your hands , etc.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

i take all my trim and put it in paper bag... and dont' seal the top... it dries evenly and i give it a shake every couple days while it's still wet.It takes about the same amount of time to dry a paper sack of trim as it does to dry your bud on a line in a dark room... 9-12 days


then it's ready for whatever u want to do with it.. I prefer dry trim to wet for has as it makes a more old school product that i prefer 

course i had a paper sack fuuull of trim too lol so what i am saying is the more ya got the longer it takes to dry
....the more plants u have in an area the more time it takes to dry do to all the moisture in the air..


----------



## emptypackofcigs

okay thanks guys... i think i'm gonna do the bag thing.... i dont know if i could get my hands on some of those boxes... but if i do... i'll try that too... thanks


----------



## naturalhi

An old food dehydrator works wonderfully for preparing trim for making hash, but still needs 2 week cure to rid product of unwanted flavors


----------



## bejohnst

why do you need to cure the leaves? Aren't we just trying to seperate the thc from the leaves? So the taste of the leaf when smoked should have no effect on hash.


----------



## naturalhi

bejohnst said:
			
		

> why do you need to cure the leaves? Aren't we just trying to seperate the thc from the leaves? So the taste of the leaf when smoked should have no effect on hash.



I was answering the original Q "how is the best/fastest way to dry the leaves?"

Empty didn't mention what was to be done with leaves after drying.

bejohnst, If Empty wants to "sift" the THC at this point curing is not required.
But if they want to smoke or do a BHO or ISO extraction, my advice is to cure for 2 weeks to allow unwanted chems and flavors to evap or chemical changes have a chance to advance to an acceptable level.

Leaves and bud are the same after all, if you like to smoke uncured bud you'll love uncured/extracted leaves;>)


----------



## Nelson Mutz

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> thanks nelson... i'm gonna use my leaves to make some hash... so i'm gonna just put them in the bag and put them under my bed.... and it stays about 70 degrees in my room so that should be cool enough.. if its not i guess i can put it in the garage or something... but anyways thanks man


 
That's what I use...the garage. It's dark and it's cooler than other rooms. Good luck!

Nelson

PS: I like flowers, but leaves will do in a pinch...but it also makes great butter!! Canna butter & crackers...good for an evening buzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## emptypackofcigs

thanks guys and yes i will be using them for hash.... i'll just use the dehydrator and then drop them in a bag for another day or 2 to dry out naturally then start the hash making... peace


----------



## DrGreenThumb

*I dunno if im being a silly or not for using silicone ball packets, but i got all my trimmings (no fan leaves) in a large, thick plastic bag with the top open.. but i put in 4 packets of silicone balls (what you find with computer parts to absorb moisture) to stop any rotting or whatever. shake and stir every day. Then i gotta freeze it for a few days, then thaw out and then make some silkscreen hash *


----------



## naturalhi

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> *I dunno if im being a silly or not for using silicone ball packets, but i got all my trimmings (no fan leaves) in a large, thick plastic bag with the top open.. but i put in 4 packets of silicone balls (what you find with computer parts to absorb moisture) to stop any rotting or whatever. shake and stir every day. Then i gotta freeze it for a few days, then thaw out and then make some silkscreen hash *



Don't know about your bags of balls but the ones I've seen says, "Do not ingest!" To me that also means don't put them with anything one intends to injest later=>O


----------



## Jim Bourbon

It isn't anything that gives off a chemical vapor. It's just dessicated silica, or desiccant, and just absorbs moisture. It's something commonly done in labs, so I seriously doubt there's anything that would leave the silica (what glass, sand and computer chips are composed of) and soak into the weed and somehow be harmful. You wouldn't want to introduce anything into a test environment that doesn't produce a consistantly known result. Desiccant keeps things dry. That's it. 

As for ingesting, that's different from storing near. We can get into semantics, but I keep a box of baking soda in my fridge and there's no way I'd eat that stuff.  Stupid example, I know. But it does the same thing: absorbs. 

Then again, I'm not an expert I'm just going on what I know and I could be completely wrong. However, I wouldn't hesitate to use desiccant packets to dry weed, myself. Not for a moment. I've used it for far too long to keep too many important valuables dry and rust-free.

Still, you can't be too careful and I respect that. Kudos.


----------



## naturalhi

"We can get into semantics, but I keep a box of baking soda in my fridge and there's no way I'd eat that stuff."

When I was young, back before Tums, Roliads, etc. A teaspoon of baking soda was added to a glass of water, stirred, and ingested as an anti acid, to each his own;>)


----------



## Jim Bourbon

You win. 

Experience and wisdom will beat out youthful exuberance every single time.


----------



## naturalhi

Yeah! I don't suppose I'd eat it after being in the fridge either.


----------

